# Dw/gd



## bmartin (Dec 30, 2005)

I have been wiring the DW/ GD duplex plug in my houses with 12/3 and putting them each on a seperate 20 amp breaker (different bus with handle tie). It just occured to me that because there are 2 circuits on the duplex plug it's probably considered the same as a single receptacle requiring me to either use a 15 amp breaker or use a 20 amp plug. Which way is correct or was I fine before? I am getting ready to install fixtures on my next house and would like to make sure it's right. Thank you for the help.


----------



## RobertWilber (Mar 5, 2006)

NEC 210.21 B 1 says that a single recp installed on an individual branch circuit shall have an ampere rating NOT LESS THAN that of the branch circuit, which means either a 15 amp breaker or a 20 amp receptacle.

The fact that the equipment is fastened in place and has no other outlets suggests that there are no other limits [like the 50% rule if there are other outlets and one fixed in place].


----------



## bmartin (Dec 30, 2005)

Robert how do you usually do it. Do you use a 20 amp receptacle, run 12/3 with a 15 amp breaker or do you run 14/3 with a 15 amp breaker. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Sep 30, 2003)

It would be counter productive to use a 15 amp breaker if you run 12/3.

Use a 20 amp duplex receptacle and a 2-pole 20 breaker.

If you run 14/3 then use a duplex 15 and a 2-pole 15.

Either is fine.

I myself run one 20a circuit to both.


----------



## wolverines57 (Feb 25, 2006)

12 awg can be used on a 20 or 15 amp breaker, but 14 awg is only good for a 15 amp breaker. Hope that helps. You also said receptacle, you can only use a 20 amp rated receptacle on a 20 amp breaker. You can use a 15 amp rated receptacle on a 20 or 15 amp breaker.


----------



## steveprichard (Jan 6, 2006)

> the DW/ GD duplex plug


Please explain to us commercial guys.


----------



## Mick Marden (Mar 10, 2006)

*Dedicated (not general use)*

If this device is for a dedicated appliance (which it is) it needs to be a 20amp devicves (recept).


----------



## bmartin (Dec 30, 2005)

DW/GD is the Dishwasher/Garbage disposal duplex receptacle


----------



## Speedy Petey (Sep 30, 2003)

Mick Marden said:


> If this device is for a dedicated appliance (which it is) it needs to be a 20amp devicves (recept).


True, if it is a 20 amp circuit.


----------



## macmikeman (Sep 12, 2005)

If you are putting in "DUPLEX receptacle outlets, you no longer have a single receptacle. So if you are running #12 on a twenty amp breaker and installing duplex receptacles you do not need 20 amp rated receptacles. The rule is for single receptacles, with no other receptacle outlets or other outlets on the circuit.


----------



## bmartin (Dec 30, 2005)

macmikeman-My question was if I am running two circuits to this receptacle would it be considered the same as only having a single receptacle since there is only one receptacle outlet per breaker.


----------



## jbfan (Apr 1, 2004)

I think if you break off the tab, it now becomes a single receptacle and would need to be 20 amps rated.


----------



## macmikeman (Sep 12, 2005)

Yep, Yep. If you break the tabs and run two circuits then its two single receptacles on one yolk. Handle tie breaker required. 20 amp device. How much money are we saving here anyway?


----------



## bmartin (Dec 30, 2005)

It's not so much the money. I was taught this way because you only have to pull one wire, there is only one box under the sink and to me it's a cleaner install and cost less. Also wanted to find out how others wire for this.


----------

